# New Prohormone: Delta-2



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2011)

*New Prohormone: Delta-2*

A few months ago supplements maker Androgenetx launched a new prohormone. It's called Delta-2 and the active ingredient in the product resembles the designer anabolic steroid madol. No doubt you know the latter. But what exactly is 5alpha-androst-2-ene-17-one?


*5Alpha-Androst-2-Ene-17-One*







Delta-2 contains this steroid, illustrated here, which goes by the chemical name of 5alpha-androst-2-ene-17-one or delta-2-androst-17-one. The steroid is created in the human gut when microorganisms convert natural testosterone analogues. [J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 1997 Sep-Oct; 63(1-3): 81-9.] Biologists have also found 5alpha-androst-2-ene-17-one in elephants. [Reproduction. 2001 Mar; 121(3): 475-84.] Contrary to what the Wikipedia entry on 5alpha-androst-2-ene-17-one says, this eccentric steroid has not yet been detected in human urine. The study that Wikipedia refers to [Steroids. 2000 Feb;65(2):98-102.] doesn't even mention 5alpha-androst-2-ene-17-one.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have any more info on this prohormone?  I would love to read more about this.  It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2011)

nope, the first I have heard of it...


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 6, 2011)

from what I have read it needs to be run at high dosages to be effective.  somewhere in the 500-600 range and higher


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't Madol the designer steroid found in Ergomax LMG and Phera?

Here is some info - Madol (desoxymethyltestosterone)

Will be watching...


----------



## Viperam17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any updates/logs on this product?


----------



## oufinny (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't seen any but the company is a sponsor on the Orbit forum Ironfreakz.com if you have any questions.


----------



## gym66 (Oct 27, 2011)

5alpha-androst-2-ene-17-one or delta-2-androst-17-one. Structurally similar to madol/pherplex but milder. Higher dosages are required based on reports I've read. Do not expect it to be as great as phera by any means. Think of it as a "prohormone" to unmethylated Phera... and thus weak. Although if the product is dosed right it may not be as weak. 

Its a DHEA metabolite and should be DSHEA compliant like Primordial's new line. Delta-2 specifically looks like its 100mg per cap x 60 caps. I would think you would need 400-500mg/day to get results anything near 30-40mg/day of Phera.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds really cost effective to me...


----------



## |Z| (Oct 30, 2011)

^^I'm interested in hearing more about this as well


----------

